# How to use rupes Bigfoot polishing system book



## Craigb78 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi mike,

Is there anywhere we can purchase your book in the U.K. Or get the shipped to the U.K. Without having to spend $100 on an order or minimum spend, 

Thanks


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

You could download a copy http://www.autogeek.net/art-of-detailing-e-book.html


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

That's not the new 'Rupes Bigfoot Polishing System' book Steve. 

Alan W


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Alan W said:


> That's not the new 'Rupes Bigfoot Polishing System' book Steve.
> 
> Alan W


Opps


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Craigb78 said:


> Hi mike,
> 
> Is there anywhere we can purchase your book in the U.K. Or get the shipped to the U.K. Without having to spend $100 on an order or minimum spend,
> 
> Thanks


Off hand I'm not sure. I'll check today and get back to you.










:thumb:


----------

